# NBD! Warwick Custom Shop Thumb NT 6-String - Buckeye Burl/Wenge (w/ Video)



## MistaMarko (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey folks, wanted to give my newest family member a proper NBD thread, check it out! Blown away by this instrument and Warwick did an absolute incredible job on this, can't wait to use it on upcoming tours and albums! I'm in heaven, and the happiest I've ever been to see a FedEx truck...

1" California Buckeye Burl Top
Wenge Neck
Mahogany Body
Natural high-gloss finish
Neck-Through (hidden neck)
EMG 45JX Soapbars
MEC 3-way pre-amp
Schaller tuners/strap locks
Warwick 2-piece bridge
Satin Chrome hardware finish
Matching headstock
Blue front-facing LEDs (Planets/Sunset on 12th)
34" Scale length

Just uploaded a video demo with info and tone/playing samples, check it! 



PHOTOS:


----------



## Rakija (Jul 2, 2014)

That top is orgasmic.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 2, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## JoeyW (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## rikomaru (Jul 3, 2014)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude. D:


----------



## Fretless (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the ibby style burl tops that are super thin, so when I first saw the title I wasn't expecting much (I know it's not ibanez but still bear with me), yet when I saw this I about near jumped out my window to go hunt you down. That is an amazing bass! Thick burl tops +1! HNBD


----------



## Nag (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm not sure that what you said at 4:20 is what you actually meant to say... having more frets doesn't make the spacing smaller on the rest of the fretboard, reducing the scale length does that.

But this looks like a fun instrument nonetheless


----------



## blckrnblckt (Jul 6, 2014)

LED inlays look cool


----------



## Jlang (Jul 6, 2014)

I honestly didn't know that was how you pronounced "wenge" sick ....ing bass though dude. HNBD


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh wow, I caught this on youtube a few days ago when the forums were down.. Didn't expect to see it posted here 

even though that neck would probably kill me, I still want it. Beautiful.


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 6, 2014)

That looks fantastic. Sweet!


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## MistaMarko (Jul 8, 2014)

Nagash said:


> I'm not sure that what you said at 4:20 is what you actually meant to say... having more frets doesn't make the spacing smaller on the rest of the fretboard, reducing the scale length does that.
> 
> But this looks like a fun instrument nonetheless



It confused me too, because I thought the same, but Warwick mentioned that having 26 versus 24 on the standard Thumb basses SLIGHTLY decreases the width of the rest of the frets. Even though the fretboard is simply extended for them, it's squeezed in a space slightly narrower than the 2 frets. I could have misunderstood them, so that's kind of what I was getting at in the video.

And thanks everyone, enjoying the hell out of this instrument, AHHH!


----------



## Nag (Jul 8, 2014)

Uhhhh that really doesn't make any sense for me... fret size is calculated by dividing the scale length by the 12th root of 2, and that as many times as you have frets. I highly doubt that Warwick don't know this so I'd assume their explanation was kinda ass.

But anyway, it looks like a sweet instrument so whatever


----------



## Skygoneblue (Jul 8, 2014)

Huge congrats dude - not many bassists get to tell Warwick what to do and get away with it. 

I have to say, I MUCH prefer the tone coming out of this bass to the last NBD video you posted of the stock Thumb 6. That one sounded much blockier and clunkier to my ears. This one sounds effing fantastic though. It really has that chest-rumbling bass and crystalline highs that I love about Warwick. 

I look forward to hearing new stuff with this bass!


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jul 9, 2014)

That's epic. A work of art. The high end Warwicks are among the finest IMO. I wish I had like a spare... $3000 lying around.


----------



## eyeswide (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice bass Mark! For the Warwick, did they straight up give it to you? Or did you get a sweet deal on artist pricing? 

I really enjoy your technique book!


----------



## bassincognito (Jul 9, 2014)

Happy NBD. That is a beautiful instrument.


----------



## WantedPeak (Jul 30, 2014)

Sick! I'm also waiting on a custom shop from Warwick right now. Mine isn't super custom, just a different color with different colored hardware, but I'm waiting on a Thumb 6 SC broadneck in nirvana black. I wish mine looked like yours. That's badass!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jul 30, 2014)

Amazing bro congrats!


----------



## JoeyW (Jul 30, 2014)

Can't get over how gorgeous it is haha


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 31, 2014)

This is easily one of the best looking Warwicks I've seen and they are all cool as hell.


----------



## CreatureFiend (Aug 24, 2014)

What a lovely creation, I can't take my eyes away. That is truly excellent


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, how did I miss this?


----------

